# Fish Tank Movers



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay due to a sucky economy and a nagging son and wife, I have elected to continue with my pursuit of the hobby again and set up my 230 gallon tank....However...here is the dilemma...it is a 230 gallon glass tank that weighs more than three african elephants and a russian tank...does anyone know of any GOOD movers that are willing to move glass tanks for a decent sum of money...it has to go from my garage, around the back of my house, down 14 stairs and into my rec room...contact information would be appreciated...or perhaps there are several BCA members that would be willing to help out...

thanks in advance!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

If you find anyone I need to move a running 150 gal tank and a empty 250gal tank from abbotsford to aldergrove


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe we should make a BCA moving company lol specialty on aquarium tanks lol I hope u get some help, is hard with big tanks


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

if either of you move them sunday through tuesday I can give yall a hand. Those are my only days available.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ill man up!!!...

Moving tanks aint that bad.. 

Just help me gather a crew..

Id recommend grabbing some glass suction cups from a window making company. 

Ex. Starline Windows/Westcoast Custom Designed Windows.

keep me in the loop


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

A 230 gallon tank for that number of steps shouldn't be that bad. 

I know when I ordered my 240 gallon from King Ed, there were only 2 guys from King Ed and myself to lift it off the back of their pick up and up into our townhouse which was 5 steps off the back lane, about 150 yards of pathway and up another 10 steps or so to the main floor of our living room. We managed it pretty easily without a dolly


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You can rent the suction cups for about 12-15 bucks per pair. Yes, they will make life alot easier. When I moved my 400, I used those and a couple of flat furniture dollies that I already had lying around. Stairs are a bit tougher especially if you have to turn mid way.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Maybe we should make a BCA moving company lol specialty on aquarium tanks lol I hope u get some help, is hard with big tanks


Don and Dylan tank movers ......or something like that...LOL...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

There u go lol


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I'm free next weekend. would need advance notice.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm hopefully moving this weekend.. i have to varify the trailer part tho


----------

